# au-dessus de moi



## fedex84

Devo tradurre questa frase " ma vie est dominée par un fantome, il se dessine vaguement au moindre mot qui le provoque, il s'agite souvent de lui meme au-dessus de moi"

A parte questo "s'agite de lui meme" che non capisco bene: si agita spesso lui stesso? perché inizialmente pensavo di aver letto "si tratta spesso di.." (il s'agit de) ma c'è la E quindi il verbo è per forza AGITER.
Ma più che altro è l' "au-dessus de moi"  che mi crea problemi. Forse si dovrebbe tradurre con "si agita spesso lui stesso oltre che me" ?

Grazie in anticipo a tutti


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Fedex,
I fantasmi/gli spettri/le ombre (a seconda del contesto esatto) sono immateriali, dotati della capacità di planare, aleggiare, di muoversi ed agitarsi nell'aria, *sopra *la tua testa. Si tratta possibilmente qui di un'ossessione che torna a manifestarsi sotto la forma figurata () di uno spettro. Mi sembra un'immagine abbastanza comune anche in italiano, no?


----------



## fedex84

Si ma lui parla di una donna che ha amato moltissimo. Questo fantasma sarebbe questa donna, e dice "la mia vita è dominata da un fantasma, si delinea vagamente alla minima parola che lo provoca..." Continuare con "si agita spesso lui stesso sopra la mia testa" non mi pare renda molto in italiano. A meno che non cambio proprio e metto "è la mia ossessione"


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi sa che non va bene tradurre "de lui-même" in "lui stesso", temo non renda chiaramente l'idea, che secondo me, è "senza essere stato provocato da un pensiero, autonomamente". 
Ti ricordo comunque che io sono soltanto madrelingua francese, né bi- né trilingue...


----------



## fedex84

quindi sarebbe "si agita spesso autonomamente, al di sopra di me/su di me"? non sono sicura della resa in italiano..
Comunque grazie mille per il tuo contributo


----------



## matoupaschat

L'idea è quella. Per la resa, beh... come dicevo . 
Se sei d'accordo, mi piacerebbe sapere  come l'avrai resa, quindi fammi sapere!


----------



## fedex84

matoupaschat said:


> L'idea è quella. Per la resa, beh... come dicevo .
> Se sei d'accordo, mi piacerebbe sapere  come l'avrai resa, quindi fammi sapere!




intanto vado avanti e poi ci ritornerò. 
Comunque per ora l'espressione che mi da più l'idea è "si agita spesso autonomamente, è più forte di me"


----------



## albyz

ciao Fedex,
forse:
... di sua iniziativa si agita spesso sopra di me.
... senza che sia stato sollecitato si agita spesso sopra di me.
E' un bel fantasma da pelare ;-)


----------



## matoupaschat

albyz said:


> ... di sua iniziativa si agita spesso sopra di me.
> ... senza che sia stato sollecitato si agita spesso sopra di me.


 La prima mi piace molto.

Felice di ritrovarti, Albyz, mi sentivo un po' abbandonato .

Matou.


----------



## albyz

matoupaschat said:


> La prima mi piace molto.
> 
> Felice di ritrovarti, Albyz, mi sentivo un po' abbandonato .
> Matou.


Ciao Matou. Purtroppo sono rimasto un po' fagocitato da impegni vari. Questo forum e i sui simpatici partecipanti mi è molto utile per rinfrescare le "impronte" linguistiche e imparare un sacco di cose nuove e ci torno quindi moolto volentieri.
Fortuna che tra gli assidui c'è IL felino ;-)

Per ridurre il rischio di estirpazione del post  aggiungo una variantina:
...spesso prende lui l'iniziativa di agitarsi sopra di me.


----------

